# Husky 33 gallon upright regulator knob problems



## Hillbilly365 (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi everyone. New here. I am stumped on my husky air compressor and hope someone can help me. I bought a 33 gallon upright air compressor about 2 1\2 years ago at home depot. Recently I noticed when I went to back off the pressure on my regulator knob that it wouldnt stop turning once all the pressure was off. I always made sure to stop when the gauge showed 0 lbs of pressure to my hose. I forgot about it one day and turned it too far and the knob fell off and the spring that it pressed against. I can see the valve but if I place the spring back in and screw the knob back on it won't put pressure on my hose. What does the spring press against or hook to? Do I need to buy a whole new manifold with a new knob or can I fix it? All the guages still work good and it pumps to full pressure. If I reach in and press down on the valve it will let air out and also will make the pressure needle go up a little. I called husky and the rep said no way to fix it besides buy a whole new manifold. Do I need to spend the 100 bucks or can it be fixed? Thank you! Can't find any you tube videos showing how that spring hooks up.


----------

